# Looking to buy a serger



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm looking for a serger and need something that is basic, not a lot of bells and whistles that need extra maintainance.

I love old machines because they are built so well and was thinking maybe I need an industrial machine. 

Which brands are good and any experiences are welcome. Thanks


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I like my Pfaff 4852. It is a 5 thread and can do chain stitching as well as coverlock in addition to the usual 3/4 stitches. It is not computerized. An older model that is still available new.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a White 2000 ATS. I absolutely love it! I paid $250.00 at an online store. Forget which one though.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a "made for pfaff" 774, from the early 90's. It's a solid machine, but without the differential feed, which I should have upgraded for a machine with it. I was sewing for boys, tho, so it wasn't as critical.

Another bell I would love to have on it is the air feed threading. I don't mind manual threading at all, except for that left hand looper.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

A lot of people have bought a Brother 1034D from Walmart - or other retailers. A few months ago, I shopped and read all the customer reviews I could find. Over 150 at Walmart. Some at other sites.

I ordered mine on line from Walmart with free site to store shipping. Good return policy. I've used it a lot already. It has 4/3 thread overlock, easy change to rolled hem foot, differential feed (for gathering and lettuce edging), and free arm.

Read all the reviews you can find. Some are by customers with experience with various machines, and some are by first time users. Look for my review (Sewgal.)


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have an older Euro Pro. I have heard some really bad things about this brand but mine has been very good. It has held up to my using it for the past 10 or so years and has only been to the shop one time for adjustments.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

IMO, department store carried brands are junk. They are not built to last! You may have it running good for a year then after that its nothing but problems with not holding tension, cutters always going dull, needles not holding position, etc.
I will not touch Brother, or Singer!! Plastic inside and out and low quality!

Janome is what I recommend. They are easy to use and definitely built to last even if you work it like a horse all the time!!!
I have had mine for 10 years and never even needed to have it tuned up!! It still runs and operates as it did the first day I got it! My sister-in-law has one too and she is a seamstress so she really works hers and she also will recommend a Janome because its so dependable.

Good quality sergers that will be heaven to use for many, many, years are not cheap.

I tried a cheaper serger when I first started with one. It was all regret after a year. A big headache and made me not like sergers. Then my mate got the Janome and I love that machine. Serging is great with the right tool!
You work is ony as good as the tool your using.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I can't say on the current ones and how durable they are I am still using the Babylock one my mom bought 30+ years ago.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Stay tuned. I will let you know how my 2 Brother sergers hold up. They are getting a lot of use. One I inherited from my aunt. It is older, but like new. The new one has been in use for a few months.

I had a Pfaff that I used heavily for about 20 years. Had to have it serviced 3 times. The block on the needle bar slipped. It had been tightened and held for another 6 months. It slipped again, and I figured the part would have to be replaced. Have heard parts may be scarce for the older model. Anyway, I decided I wasn't dumping any more money into service and repair.

If the new Brother holds up for a few years, it will be the equivalent of prorating the Pfaff price and service calls over the 20 years.

I went to the Janome dealer, and he had the lowend and higher both set up. The lowend looked like it had been through a demolition derby. Didn't run well. I guess they thought it would be a foil. I had known the dealer for a long time and had bought a Janome 6500 sewing machine there. I had also gone in during a sale to see their embroidery machines. They were pushing a Janome and did a demo sample for me. Some of the design was nearly 1/4" out of register. 

I also attended a demo class on a Janome combo machine presented by a company rep. Each person had a machine to use. The class was very good, and the machine performed very well, and I could do a lot with it after a few hours. But it was more Ks than I wanted to spend.

Several of my friends do a lot of sewing and own or have owned different brands of machines. They are a good source of information about features and quality and durability. So try to talk to as many users in your area as possible. you'll find out what they don't like as well as what they do. And sometimes they can help you with any problems and provide useful tips.

Good luck.



I also went to a demo on a professional Brother embroidery machine for people getting into the embroidery business. This was at another dealer's shop. It was impressive with a lot of info about running a business.

I guess I'm thnking it's a good idea to know your dealers and read customer reviews for any brand and model you are considering. Also, talk to anyone and everyone about the machines they use.


----------

